# Forum Argomenti di discussione Manovre fiscali, legge stabilità e Finanziarie  Risparmio energetico "Edifici esistenti"

## ale70

Salve.. con riferimento alla detrazione fiscale del 55% delle spese sostenute per interventi di risparmio energetico su edifici esistenti vorrei sapere cosa si intende per "*edificio esistente*". 
Il decreto 19.02.2007 specifica quali interventi sono agevolabili ma nulla dice in merito al suddetto concetto, almeno così mi sembra. 
Ciò posto, vi sembra giusto rifarsi a quanto previsto dalla prima Circ. ministeriale (57/1998) emanata in materia di ristrutturazioni edilizie che al punto 3 prevede che gli edifici oggetto di ristrutturazione devono essere censiti oppure sia stato chiesto l'accatastamento?

----------


## Sandrabit

> Salve.. con riferimento alla detrazione fiscale del 55% delle spese sostenute per interventi di risparmio energetico su edifici esistenti vorrei sapere cosa si intende per "*edificio esistente*". 
> Il decreto 19.02.2007 specifica quali interventi sono agevolabili ma nulla dice in merito al suddetto concetto, almeno così mi sembra. 
> Ciò posto, vi sembra giusto rifarsi a quanto previsto dalla prima Circ. ministeriale (57/1998) emanata in materia di ristrutturazioni edilizie che al punto 3 prevede che gli edifici oggetto di ristrutturazione devono essere censiti oppure sia stato chiesto l'accatastamento?

  Per edificio esistente ritengo si riferisca ad immobili già accatastati o appunto per i quali è stato chiesto l'accatastamento. La circolare mi sembra un ottimo riferimento.

----------

